# trailer brakes and lighting?



## shelby (Aug 16, 2008)

Is it possible to run my floods on the outside of my trailer off my trailer braking battery? Does the battery get charged off the truck?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Man those things are gonna SUCK that little battery right down!! I'd hook directly into the trailer wiring system if I were you. That, or get a deep cycle.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If you hook directly to the trailer wiring, make sure to leave your truck running or you will have a dead battery. Having a seperate 12 volt system for the lights would be better.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option is a small generator. You can get 800-1200 watt 2 cycle generators for a little over 100 bucks. I connect mine to a deep cycle battery and run the lights off that.


----------

